# Synthetic Waste Oil



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Will synthetic oil burn the same are conventional oil in a waste oil burner?


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

It's still oil... Just refined into smaller molecules...


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

Our mechanic has a furnace that burns waste oil. He says it burns any kind of used motor oil. We take our synthetic waste oil and he is glad to use it. Curt


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Mixed with regular oil there is no problem. Some synthetics have an additive added that allows them to operate at a higher temperature before breaking down. That makes them harder to burn. They are still burnable just harder to get and keep going. Mixing them with regular oil helps overcome that.

WWW


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

It is good to hear all of the above. I will continue to collocate waste oil, both synthetic and conventional.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey... Sounds like a plan... What's a pisser to burn is that occasional lifter or piston that gets by the filter.... hi hi..... GL...


----------



## peter-1959 (Sep 29, 2013)

i have made black diesel out of both kinds of oil and run them in several diesel vehicles


----------

